# Get bridging visa when student visa is still active to go overseas



## abhi45 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello,
I am on student Visa and it is expiring in April 2014.
I already finished my Masters studies and I applied for Temporary Post Study 485 work visa on 12th November 2013.

I am going India for three months in December.
I have heard that I can't get bridging visa B until my student visa expires.
Will I face any problems at Airport by immigration during my arrival because my status will be graduated or finished studies?

What should I do to go India and return back in March 2014?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

abhi45 said:


> Hello,
> I am on student Visa and it is expiring in April 2014.
> I already finished my Masters studies and I applied for Temporary Post Study 485 work visa on 12th November 2013.
> 
> ...


I'm not an expert on bridging visas, but this is my understanding:

Bridging visas are typically issued as soon as you apply for another substantive visa, so you should be issued a Bridging Visa A once DIBP receives your 485 visa application. The BVA won't go into affect until your current visa expires (April 2014).

However, if you travel outside Australia, your BVA will be cancelled, and you won't be able to re-enter Australia if your existing visa expires before your return. Since you say you'll be returning in March 2014, that will be fine since your current student visa is still in effect. You must apply for re-instatement of your BVA though, otherwise you will become unlawful after April 2014 if your 485 hasn't been approved yet.

If you aren't sure you'll return to Australia before your student visa expires, then you should apply for a Bridging Visa B, which will allow you to travel outside Australia and return. I *think* your BVA automatically reinstates once you return, but I'm not absolutely sure of that.

All of this assumes your student visa remains in force until April 2014.

As I said, this is my understanding of bridging visas, and hopefully someone can confirm or correct if they have more experience in this area.


----------



## abhi45 (Nov 14, 2013)

I know that, but there will be problems for me while I return to Australia on my student visa as I have already finished my studies if I go overseas without bridging visa B.

According to immi website, "If you are in Australia and want to travel overseas while this visa application is being considered, you may need to apply for a specific Bridging visa to allow you to travel overseas and then return to Australia, even if you hold another type of visa that does allow you to leave and return to Australia."

It means even if I have student visa which allows me to multiple travel rights, I will need to apply for BVB I guess.

But Immigration Sydney told me that you can go and come back on student visa though you are already graduated and there won't be any problem at airport immigratin while returning. I am confused


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah, the fact that you've finished your studies made me wonder. However, the DIBP website says regarding BVB confirms what DIBP has told you. So as long as your student visa is still in effect, you shouldn't have any problems.

I guess if you're questionned at the airport, you can truthfully say you have an active student visa. If they ask what you're studying, you can truthfully say your studies have finished and that you've applied for a 485 and have a BVA to allow you to remain in Australia while awaiting a decision on this new visa (again, remembering that you'll need to apply to have the BVA reinstated upon your return to Australia). I'd have printed copies of your acknowledgement for the 485 and your BVA with you when you return as back-up.


----------



## tankervin (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,
Could you update me with your current situation after you come back from India ? Because I am currently in the same state of confusion too. But my travel date is on 3rd March 2014 to 1st April 2014. And my student visa expires on 30th August 2014. Also going to apply for 485 visa on 26th of January.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's probably worth a call to DIBP. This other poster had a similar problem, although they hadn't applied for another visa before they travelled.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...please-cancelled-student-visa.html#post262138


----------

